# Bibby, Peja, BMiller, Kings' FANS! KINGS FORUM Welcomes YOU! It's 100% Free!!!



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Hi everyone, welcome to BBB.net & Kings Forum, one of the most fun loving Kings internet message boards around.

BBB.net is about providing a mature forum, for fans to post and discuss about their favorite teams, potential trades and much more. BBB.net & Kings Forum is safe-for-work, and safe to browse with your family and friends.

My name is DaUnbreakableKinG and I'm one of the Moderators for the Kings Forum. If you have any questions, feel free to post here or 'Private Message' me by clicking the link here. 

Your Kings' Forum Moderators are:

*Me* Click here to Private Message me. 
*S-Star* Click here to Private Message S-Star. 
*Peja Vu* -Who is a Community Moderator for Other Basketball and also a Frequent Kings Forum poster. Click here to Private Message Peja Vu.

We can all help answer your questions that you might have about BBB.net or Kings Forum.

For those whom still are browsing, *SIGN UP IT's FREE!!!*

Here is the link to get your *Free Account* 

When you are starting up your account, remember to activiate it in the following emails. It's a quick 2 minute process. *For those whom are waiting longer for your emails, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.* 

*Have fun* like we have over here in the Kings Forum. :wave:


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Bibby, Peja, CWebb, BMiller, Kings' FANS! KINGS FORUM Welcomes YOU! It's 100% Free!!!*

There are 14 people browsing....sign up.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Bibby, Peja, CWebb, BMiller, Kings' FANS! KINGS FORUM Welcomes YOU! It's 100% Fre*



Peja Vu said:


> There are 14 people browsing....sign up.


17 Guests right now!!!  

Comon guys SIGN UP!!!! ITS FREEEEE!!!!


----------



## Twix

I really like the forum. It's a very big forum...but I like it!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> I really like the forum. It's a very big forum...but I like it!


Nice to see that you like it.

Now if only we were to get more fans. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu

4 people browsing right now....why not sign up? :king:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> 4 people browsing right now....why not sign up? :king:


We're getting that everyday, sometimes up to 10 and it's about time they start signing up. :clap:


----------



## Twix

I don't know where to post this...But I just want to say I became a Supporting Member!!! :banana: 

Thanks to you all for making this a great & fun forum! :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Twix said:


> I don't know where to post this...But I just want to say I became a Supporting Member!!! :banana:
> 
> Thanks to you all for making this a great & fun forum! :clap:



Thats awsome hopefully you will stick around for quite some time. :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu

Awsome! Thanks for helping to support the site!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix will become one of the greatest posters on this site. 

Just watch. :yes:


GO TWIX!!!


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Twix will become one of the greatest posters on this site.


:laugh: I don't know if I'll be as good...but thanks.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Guests, if you haven't signed up yet, the time has come. The playoffs are about to start and we want you to be included in our discussion. Please SIGN!!! It's FREE!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

5 People browsing! Sign up!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Now that our quest for the championship is over, please SIGN UP!!! and join the discussions about trades, coaching changes and everything else that has to do with the Kings. 

:wave:


----------



## Peja Vu

6 People Browsing?!?!? 

Sign up and start posting!!!


----------

